

The Deleted City — Take a walk around Geocities - unicornporn
http://www.deletedcity.net/

======
randomStuff
Geocities forgot that in real cities people have to pay taxes.

~~~
sp332
I'm pretty sure you're joking, but just in case: lots of people offered to pay
for the cost of hosting, or even to buy the data to host themselves. But Yahoo
decided to kill it anyway. <http://www.reocities.com/> People actually
invested a ridiculous amount of effort and a lot of money to save a copy.
<http://www.reocities.com/newhome/makingof.html>

